# Selling Collection in Santa Rosa Cal on Craigslist



## gkeep (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks like an Emblem made Pierce among the others in this sale. No prices posted. https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/santa-rosa-bicycle-estate-sale-schwinn/7313444916.html.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2021)

@piercer_99


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 29, 2021)

nice.  we shall see if there is a reply to the email I sent.
looks late 20's.




it would pair well with this.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 29, 2021)

heard back, way too pricey for me, for the condition it is in.

It will be available this Sunday, $1,800.00 cash, firm.

Says it is restored to this condition.

To me, restored would be in rideable condition.


----------

